# Eyes



## Marty333 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol I thought I would show you some pics of my eyes. Yes it may sound very weird but I think eyes are just so beautiful! They are like little gems. I love the little strands that entangle each other! So here are my eyes!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, Katerina...I do believe you are wierd!


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 20, 2010)

Markat, you have very pretty eyes!!! I like the second photo!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2010)

I just can't get a close-up without it being blurry. Here are my 72 year old eyes. Not nearly as pretty as yours, but they still work after all this time!!


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 20, 2010)

absolutely beautiful, both of you ladies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2010)

pdrobber said:


> absolutely beautiful, both of you ladies.



Oh...whoa! I certainly didn't mean to take away from Katerina's beautiful eyes. I was hoping more folks would post some eyes. No fishing involved...just a fun thread.


----------



## Angi (Dec 20, 2010)

What a fun response Yvonne. I would join in if I was not technology challenged.


----------



## terryo (Dec 20, 2010)

OK...this is the first picture I ever took with my new hair color. I've had red hair all my live, and needed a change...dark hair now. I should have put some mascara on ...Yikes!!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll add my eyeballs later. I'm also posting a picture of my sister's eyes because they're blue and beautiful! Both my brother and sister have pretty blue eyes and I ended up with hazel eyes, bah.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep I know I'm weird  Nice eyes everyone  and thanks for the kind responses!! Keep the eyeballs coming


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 21, 2010)

Another edited eye photo


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 21, 2010)

whoa, that looks awesome. what do you use to edit?


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 21, 2010)

I used http://www.picnik.com greatest website ever! I don't even have a membership  and thank you!


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay I gave it a shot... lol


----------



## Angi (Dec 21, 2010)

My youngest son has the pretty blue eyes like my husband my oldest got stuck with my hazel/mud colored eyes. 
I love the edited photo very cool.


----------



## terryo (Dec 21, 2010)

Jess...wow...beautiful eyes. Mine are "mud brown". LOL


----------



## Nay (Dec 21, 2010)

How do you get a picture of your eyes???


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, in my case, I stood in front of the bathroom mirror so that I could see in the mirror what my camera's lens (pointing at me) was seeing. But I got a blurry shot. Wish I was able to take CLEAR close-ups.


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 21, 2010)

I just put the lens close to my eyes. If you want i really clear pic you will have to use flash. Im so use to flash now so it doesnt hurt my eyes. Jessica may I edit your picture???


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 19, 2011)

Our family's eyes:


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 19, 2011)

You all have GORGEOUS EYES!!!!! Back to editing if you dont mind


----------



## terryo (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow!! Georgous eyes! You really included EVERYONE! LOL


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 19, 2011)

terryo said:


> Wow!! Georgous eyes! You really included EVERYONE! LOL



Thanks, the kids loved this little project.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 20, 2011)

Erin I LOVE those pictures!! Your little ones have gorgeous eyes (aww baby eyes ) and I def laughed when I saw your dog's eyes


----------



## Angi (Jan 20, 2011)

Beautiful eyes your family has Erin. It looks like all your kids got the blue eyes. Are the odd of that slim?


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 20, 2011)

haha nice job! and nice eyes.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 20, 2011)

Angi said:


> Beautiful eyes your family has Erin. It looks like all your kids got the blue eyes. Are the odd of that slim?



Thanks. My kids all have my husbands blue eyes. I really do not know much about genetics.


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I believe blue eyes are recessive genes so in that case it is unlikely to get blue eyes. In my family My dad has brown eyes and my mom has blue eyes. My brother and sister both have brown eyes and I am the only child with blue eyes. My sister was born with blue eyes but they change to brown so the color of the eye can change with time. All in all it is more likely to get brown eyes then blue.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 20, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Well I believe blue eyes are recessive genes so in that case it is unlikely to get blue eyes. In my family My dad has brown eyes and my mom has blue eyes. My brother and sister both have brown eyes and I am the only child with blue eyes. My sister was born with blue eyes but they change to brown so the color of the eye can change with time. All in all it is more likely to get brown eyes then blue.



Right, but in our case both of the choices are recessive genes as I have green eyes and he has blue eyes. Blue must have been the dominant gene. All I know is that if I had a brown eyed baby I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jan 20, 2011)

Well in this case the blue eyes are Dominant based on the fact that you have green eyes.

Brown dominant over blue, blue dominant over green.

It also has to do with the color of both yours and your husbands parents' eye colors


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 20, 2011)

also quick question what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 20, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> also quick question what kind of dog do you have?



She is a Basset Hound.


----------



## Xilonen (Jan 21, 2011)

[science geek] About the eye color thing - the simplistic version is that brown is dominant over not-brown. Not-brown can manifest as blue, green, yellow, hazel, gold, grey, etc. Thus, non-brown-eyed people have non-brown-eyed kids. So it was incredibly likely for the children here to have blue eyes, since both parents carry a recessive trait. Eye color isn't inherited by simple Mendelian genetics, so it's not really as simple as pure dominance, co-dominance or incomplete dominance because the expressed color is influenced by multiple genes and phenotype (the displayed trait) can still vary from the genotype (genetic 'template'), but since it's relatively consistent we can kind of think of it that way. At any rate, if both parents have any color but brown eyes it's extremely unlikely that their children will have brown eyes (unless of course, the milk man is involved!).  [/science geek]

Speaking of blue eyes:


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 21, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Our family's eyes:



So I'm scrolling down through all the family, yeah, there's the dad, maybe the mom, there's a kid, oh how cute, a baby then BOOM! dog eyes!!! Then BOOM, BOOM!!! tortoise eyes!! I laughed so hard I had to go visit the sand box.!!!!


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 22, 2011)

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > Our family's eyes:
> ...



I'm glad it made you laugh .


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 22, 2011)

Xilonen said:


> [science geek] About the eye color thing - the simplistic version is that brown is dominant over not-brown. Not-brown can manifest as blue, green, yellow, hazel, gold, grey, etc. Thus, non-brown-eyed people have non-brown-eyed kids. So it was incredibly likely for the children here to have blue eyes, since both parents carry a recessive trait. Eye color isn't inherited by simple Mendelian genetics, so it's not really as simple as pure dominance, co-dominance or incomplete dominance because the expressed color is influenced by multiple genes and phenotype (the displayed trait) can still vary from the genotype (genetic 'template'), but since it's relatively consistent we can kind of think of it that way. At any rate, if both parents have any color but brown eyes it's extremely unlikely that their children will have brown eyes (unless of course, the milk man is involved!).  [/science geek]
> 
> Speaking of blue eyes:
> 
> ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 15, 2011)




----------

